# DE from Barbados fertility centre



## venuspearl (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm 39 and of Afro Caribbean decent. My partner is white.  I've had 1 unsuccessful attempt at ivf so now considering ivf as my eggs are low. 0.07 to be exact. 

Is there any black women on here that have gone down this route. 

If I do definitely go for DE I will go to the Barbados fertility centre. 

Thanks for the chat. 

Baby dust to all.


----------

